# New and terrified



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi, 

Ive never joined a forum or anything like that before but seeing as i am now t2 diabetic and dont know anyone else who is, the support from a forum i think will really help.

I was diagnosed two days ago via a phone from drs and then sent some links- im a worrier at the best of times and this has opened a whole new level of worry for me.

I have been given 500g metformin to take on a evening and then build up to 4 a day over a period of weeks- is this a common drug to be given, anyone else on it?

I am overweight but have recently been loosing weight and will continue to ramp up efforts currently walking or gym 3 times a week- with effort and intermittent fasting, can i continue with that? 
The Nurse i spoke to today says its about swapping out things etc so i've been having eggs and spinach for breakfast with cherry tomato's and lemon water. I already have the brown rice and brown pasta in but i've read some people say any carbs aren't good but my nurse said just a balance diet and exercise and take the tablets to get the sugars down quick.
 i am on day 2 of diagnosis and i feel like i walk into my kitchen and i'm struck with a feeling of being lost!  can i have dilute juice? can i have a slice of brown toast? what do i eat or drink now that i have been given this diagnosis. 

My aim is to put it into remission as soon as i possibly can in the healthiest way.

Apologies for the rambling but i'm completely in shock as i didn't have any obvious symptoms - anyone else feel like they are now at war with themselves and all food is the enemy.


----------



## Inka (Jan 20, 2022)

Welcome @Moon.Star8  Don’t panic - you’re not alone. You’ll get loads of support and suggestions here.

Metformin is a very common drug for Type 2  Do you know what your HbA1C result was? That will be the test that diagnosed you with diabetes. Knowing that will show you how far in to the diabetic zone you are.

Most Type 2s need to watch the carbs they eat. Some can tolerate more than others. A really good tool is a home blood glucose meter because you’ll be able to monitor how certain foods affect you. That will make your diet choices easier.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi, sounds like you are where many have been before, including me. So, hang on, you will survive. In fact, if you can get your diabetes into remission, you will thrive. Even if you don't, but improve things over all, you are likely to feel a lot better.

Can you give some details about how you came to be diagnosed and, if you know it, your HbA1c blood result.

Your battle will be to reduce your carbohydrate intake (not just 'sugar') but to ensure you have enough protein and fats (fats are not the enemy some used to think). However, by reducing your calorie intake overall and increasing exercise (if you can) then youmay find things come under better control.

As for foods you have to discover what your own body copes with and does not cope with. The only way I know to do that is to do finger prick blood tests before and 2 hrs after eating something.

It may help you to keep a food diary and use an online app to calculate how many carbohydrates you are consuming in each meal/day. My own goal is to consume less than 130g of carbohydrate a day and no more than 25g per meal. But that is me. Some go lower some higher.

Meds? It sounds as though they have not given you the chance to change things by diet and exercise. If you are not too far into the diabetic range then it might be good to discuss with the doctor or diabetic nurse that possibility. I was way into the diabetic range and decided to try diet and exercise which did work out well. Metformin does react badly for some people and very badly in some cases but there is a slow release version of it which some find helpful. I personally do not take it.

You have started on a life long journey but it is actually a good journey as long as you can work out what to eat.

Good luck and let us know how you get on and what strategy you decide to take up.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi, thank you ! my result was 106 so very very much diabetic according to my nurse - they took a second test today to make sure and also the other tests i need like kidney,liver etc and they have referred me for the feet and eye check. They have also advised me not to have home BG tester yet because they think it will  make me panic more - im not sure what to do re that.

I was having what i thought were hormonal issues since sept and had a lot of stress and never had a blood test before but had been referred to gynecology and no blood test was offered so i pushed for one as i thought hormones were off or something that that and then all of a sudden i am diabetic.

They say they want me to have the tablets to bring in down quickly and then we can look at what they might be like once it comes down and when i have another test in around 2/3 months

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Windy (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi @Moon.Star8 I'm a T2 on metformin. I've also "stared into the diabetes abyss" and been a bit overwhelmed. 
@Gwynn 's HbA1c was higher than yours, and mine was 80, so don't fret, it's a starting point, and you can address it with diet and weight loss.
The metformin may have unwanted side effects, it made me feel a bit sick at first, and gave me a weird metallic/sweet taste in my mouth. Some people get upset tummies too, so if you get this, contact your surgery and ask to be put on slow release metformin. 
I ignored the nurse's advice about the BG monitor and bought one. I've found it massively useful and empowering - you can find out exactly what your meal or a particular food does to your BG levels, and then decide if you do want to eat it again, or in smaller quantities or whatever. Gwynn covers this in his post.
But don't let the anxiety and worry get to you, you can make changes and tackle this.
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Inka (Jan 20, 2022)

Ok, well at least you know where you are with your 106. People here have had higher than that and still made huge improvements so don’t be disheartened. The best place to start is to look at what you ate before diagnosis and see where you can make changes. These changes are usually cutting out junk, adding more green veg, and reducing carbs. 

If you’d like to post an average day’s food for you, you’ll get more tailored suggestions


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 20, 2022)

They often say that about blood test meters (some think it is down to cost saving). Maybe if you are prone to stress and worry then not knowing might make you feel a bit calmer. Personally I prefer to understand my enemy as much as possible and 'driving blind' is just not an option. Many self fund the meters and test strips and I have yet to come across one person who says that it was not useful/essential (except some doctors and diabetic nurses).

Not using one is like guessing at the carbohydrate content of a meal whilst not knowing what the meal is. I couldn't do it.

It will be interesting to see what you decide to do. Ahh yes, it is *you* who decide, not the medical profession! Ok you might have to self fund if they disagree or argue the case well.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 20, 2022)

Additionally, what I discovered was that the more I understood and took control (and could show it graphically to the diabetic nurses) the more the medical profession respected the direction I had chosen to take.

So, if you can, take control bit by bit until you become that master of your own destiny.

I feel a fanfare coming on.... 

I think i'd better have a lie down now...


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you  @Windy for info regarding the tablets. I rang drs to double check i couldnt do with with just diet alone and they said no not really not at the number i am currently at.

It also helps to know that others have been higher than me and stops me stressing a bit @Inka and that  - 100% get the diabetes abyss comment and @Gwynn im going to look at getting a machine i think because how i feel right now is how will i know what make its go up and then how can i counteract to bring it down again if that makes sense. ive also  downloaded my fitness pal to check the carbs etc im eating and being able to scan the packets of foods i think will help too. -

@Inka looking back in the last 3 months ive had christmas, a big birthday and my wedding and honeymoon so my diet has not been great and so some of the things ive eaten and drank over that period of time i wouldnt have I  jan anyways eg ( drinking baileys).
At the moment i worry about what to eat for dinner - example i may have had a white bread bun sandwich with ham and lettuce in and a packet of snack a jack rice crisps. my way of thinking now would to have rivita and sliced chicken breast with avacado or sliced cucumber etc


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> They often say that about blood test meters (some think it is down to cost saving). Maybe if you are prone to stress and worry then not knowing might make you feel a bit calmer. Personally I prefer to understand my enemy as much as possible and 'driving blind' is just not an option. Many self fund the meters and test strips and I have yet to come across one person who says that it was not useful/essential (except some doctors and diabetic nurses).
> 
> Not using one is like guessing at the carbohydrate content of a meal whilst not knowing what the meal is. I couldn't do it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what you decide to do. Ahh yes, it is *you* who decide, not the medical profession! Ok you might have to self fund if they disagree or argue the case well.


I feel like it’s the unknown that is stressing me out more as you say guessing if lettuce is ok if that slice of toast pushed me right up the scale.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, the first thing to say is that after the initial shock and you've had a chance to calm down just a little bit you've done the right thing by joining this forum

And secondly, try not to worry too much!
Yes, it's easy to say, but we've all been there and survived - in fact more than survived, many people say they feel better with diabetes than before as they have changed the way they live & eat

Don't be put off by the horror stories you might have heard 0ooh, me Aunty had her foot off, or sensational reports in the press - that's what they want, and bad news travels faster than good

You can live well with diabetes, though you will need to make some changes, mainly to do with reducing the amount of carbohydrates and sugar you eat, and losing weight
Remember that carbohydrates are made up from sugars, starch, and other carbohydrates so you will have to reduce your intake of spuds, rice, pasta etc as well as obviously sweet things like cakes, biscuits & sweets
The finer points of doing this is covered in this forum, this website, and countless books
Many people take a diagnosis as the motivation to do some exercise, cut out stodge, processed food, a lot of fatty food, and increase their intake of fresh veg, and do all the rest of the healthy stuff you hear about

IMHO remission is a long term objective, start by getting things like blood sugar levels, blood pressure, and weight if necessary under control first, then take it from there

Have a look at -

 Previous Threads on this Forum, especially Newbies, Food& Carbs, and Weight Loss; there is a lot of experience here.
 Living With Diabetes on the Home Page, for advice on food & diet
Learning Zone, the red box at the top of this page

Ask any, and as many questions as you like; don't feel embarrassed, nothing is too silly, and we've all been there

Finally, ignore your nurse's advice and get your own blood glucose meter, it is essential to see how you're coping
Try to get one off your doctor, or failing that buy your own, there are recommendations & links in previous Threads

Oh, another Finally - symptoms of Diabetes include weakness, tiredness and often worry  anxiety & depression; in short, just feeling rotten
You may well find that as you make changes and start to control your blood sugar levels this will have a combined or a rolling effect - you feel better,  so you can do more, so you improve, so you feel better....and so on


----------



## Christy (Jan 20, 2022)

If you're looking to reduce carbs the "Carbs & Cals" book (or App if you prefer) is really helpful.  Totally sympathise with where you are. It gets easier  lots of friendly,  helpful people on here.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 20, 2022)

Me too. I can't cope with the unknown.

Glad to hear you are getting a glucose meter. I got the Spirit Tee 2 myself.

*They* did shove me on metformin for a few weeks at the start till I worked out what was what and I decided to take myself off them (and the insulin) with their agreement (not approval). It was the best thing I did as everything started to settle down from that point onward. Mind you my diet was radically improved by then too. Taking personal control is so empowering. 

Sounds like you are off to a very good start.

Take readings every day and plot out a graph to show them your progress. That will give you power to influence decisions about your treatment.

I take readings of body temperature, pulse, oxygen saturation, blood pressure, weight, blood glucose several times a day. Some interssting graphs too. But even just a graph of blood glucose will interest them and inform you.


----------



## Windy (Jan 20, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Thank you @Windy for info regarding the tablets. I rang drs to double check i couldnt do with with just diet alone and they said no not really not at the number i am currently at.


You'll be called in for a three month review of your diabetes at Easter-ish and can ask for your medication to be looked at then, based on your new blood tests. If you've got your HbA1c down, they may be willing to reduce the dose. Mine didn't offer me diet alone, and I didn't know to ask. I've got my 3 month review soon (waiting for the GP receptionist to call me back), and I'll see if my HbA1c is better and if I can reduce the metformin. 


Moon.Star8 said:


> At the moment i worry about what to eat for dinner - example i may have had a white bread bun sandwich with ham and lettuce in and a packet of snack a jack rice crisps. my way of thinking now would to have rivita and sliced chicken breast with avacado or sliced cucumber etc


I'd go for the ryvita and chicken. You've got carbs in the bun and the snack a jacks are also carbs. Only one lot of carbs in the ryvita, none in the chicken and a tiny bit in the avocado and cucumber. You've got Myfitnesspal to guide you. You don't have to eat no carbs, just if you've got the choice, if you choose less carb rich meals, that'll calm your blood glucose down.

It does all get easier, the first week is the worst, as it's all new and unknown.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 20, 2022)

@Moon.Star8 with your Hba1c being quite high it is probably sensible that you are continuing to eat high carb foods until you reduce down a bit, but in the long run bread, rice and pasta might have to go, it all depends on what you can cope with and keep to normal numbers.
Gradual reduction in carbs will make it easier to adapt for a long term solution, and should guard against the shock of lower glucose levels.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 20, 2022)

There is a thread in the Food forum, What did you eat Yesterday which might give you some ideas of what people have for meals. The things people with Type 1 may be quite different from those with Type 2 and they may have varying amounts of carbohydrates per day depending on whether they are diet managed only or are on various oral meds or insulin so be aware of that. What people have they will have determined by testing with a home monitor to see what they can tolerate.
That is why people highly recommend having a monitor as it enables better food choices.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 20, 2022)

To add to what @Drummer says, if you keep a food diary with everything you eat and drink estimating the carbs for each meal and therefore the day then look to reducing them by say a third for a couple of weeks, then another third until you get to where you want or need to be, than will help to avoid issues with your eyes and nerves.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

@Drummer  when you say hi carb foods the only thing pasta or bread wise I’ve eaten since diagnosis is one portion of brown pasta. i havent had potatoes or anything.  Otherwise I’ve been eating tuna fish in lettuce instead of bread and a sandwich etc and I’ve been having eggs and cherry tomatoes for breakfast. I’ve bought rivita but haven’t had that for a lunch as of yet and have only had cup of tea with skimmed milk and lemon water or water with zero added sugar dilute in.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 20, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> @Drummer  when you say hi carb foods the only thing pasta or bread wise I’ve eaten since diagnosis is one portion of brown pasta. i havent had potatoes or anything.  Otherwise I’ve been eating tuna fish in lettuce instead of bread and a sandwich etc and I’ve been having eggs and cherry tomatoes for breakfast. I’ve bought rivita but haven’t had that for a lunch as of yet and have only had cup of tea with skimmed milk and lemon water or water with zero added sugar dilute in.


Ah - I was probably misreading what you wrote - you mean you have the food available not that you have eaten them. I seem to be easily confused and getting the wrong end of the stick these days - I'll blame the covid I had just before Christmas for scrambling my brains, but I do apologise
You don't need to use skimmed milk - it isn't the fat which is the problem, just the carbs, and they are still there in skimmed milk.
Ordinary tomatoes are lower in sugar than the cherry ones, which are being bred for sweetness very successfully.
Following the advice From Leadinglights would be good, cutting down gradually - using a blood glucose meter is a good idea so you can see how you are affected by various foods will help with the choices of which foods to reduce first.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 20, 2022)

Just to encourage you my hba1c was115 on diagnosis on 19th October 21 and by 22nd December 21 it was down to 55 with diet and exercise no meds. Three meals a day at the same time to snacking and eating late at night. Plan to be finished eating by 6:30 if you can and walk after if u can even it’s on 30 mins it will make a big difference. Although it is not advisable to reduce your levels really quickly as others have stated above. Slow and steady wins the race. You can do it.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 20, 2022)

richardmillar11 said:


> Just to encourage you my hba1c was115 on diagnosis on 19th October 21 and by 22nd December 21 it was down to 55 with diet and exercise no meds. Three meals a day at the same time to snacking and eating late at night. Plan to be finished eating by 6:30 if you can and walk after if u can even it’s on 30 mins it will make a big difference. Although it is not advisable to reduce your levels really quickly as others have stated above. Slow and steady wins the race. You can do it.


Honestly this is the message I needed to hear- thanks so much to everyone today you have all made a big difference. @richardmillar11 thats really really encouraging to hear actually makes me feel like I can do it just like the earlier message from someone who was 140

I’ve come along way in just a day- I’ve been out for 30 min walk after my lunch today and am heading to gym tomororw evening. 
I’ve had my first tablet going to see how I react to it and also at my next session see if it can be reduced if my bloods come down. Plus I’ve bought a machine! On its way as we speak.


----------



## Windy (Jan 21, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Plus I’ve bought a machine!


Let us know how you get on with your BG monitor and generally. 
I couldn't work out how to get the lid off the lancet pen to put the lancet in, and it took me 4 goes to put the testing strip in the monitor the right way up. I can recommend looking on youtube or the manufacturer's website to see if there's a video you can watch. I found one on youtube for the gluconavii (the one I have) that set me straight about what I should have been doing.
My top tips are: 

have warm hands, it's difficult to get a drop out if your hands are cold
Have a tissue ready to put on your finger after you've put the drop of blood on the test strip
put the test strip in the monitor the right way round and up
the blood drop goes on the end of the test strip, not the top (for gluco navii at least) and is sucked up the test strip
prick the side of the top of your finger as it's less sensitive than the tip
gently squeeze a drop of blood about the size of a pin head out
put the drop on the end of the strip
wait for the monitor to process it, then it should display the reading.
you may not get it right first time, it took me about 6 goes before I did
don't be downhearted if it's higher than you want, you can change that, as you are already
Any questions, you know where we all are. Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 21, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Honestly this is the message I needed to hear- thanks so much to everyone today you have all made a big difference. @richardmillar11 thats really really encouraging to hear actually makes me feel like I can do it just like the earlier message from someone who was 140
> 
> I’ve come along way in just a day- I’ve been out for 30 min walk after my lunch today and am heading to gym tomororw evening.
> I’ve had my first tablet going to see how I react to it and also at my next session see if it can be reduced if my bloods come down. Plus I’ve bought a machine! On its way as we speak.


Yes you can do this.  There is no reason not to think positively at this stage.  Really good advice here from Windy about the testing.  The most important thing is not to panic if its not what you think or want it to be.  Its early days and that will change.  If your concerned do let us know and we can share our experience and reassure where possible.  My readings did stress me out a lot at the start but what I didn't know until I talked to others on here that they were absolutely fine.  They have been a good indicator as to what foods my body can't cope with.  Wheetabix being top of the list which is on the diet sheet from the Health Centre for type 2 which I was given on diagnosis.  Everyone is different but try not to crash diet too much as I did.  Its puts you in really bad form and cause temporary changes with eye sight.  

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 21, 2022)

Yup 140 and rather overweight and no exercise and eating more rubbish than the bin collector takes away (!)... I felt ill, I looked ill, lacking any energy, no balance, pain in many joints, drinking water every minute, etc etc.

Within weeks of changing my diet I felt a lot better and the HbA1c had dropped significantly. Best part was coming off the diabetic meds. Everything settled down then.

I didn't start to do exercise for the first 6 months because I couldn't.

Adding exercise made yet another positive shift in everything. I actually have energy!!!!

So it can be a very good, positive thing if you can take control and understand what you are doing (ok that takes some time) and don't believe (challenge) everything the doctors and some diabetic nurses suggest.

Keep going and good luck.

All in all so far it has been a really good experience and I feel so well too.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hello! 

Just an update- I got a testing  (bought myself) and I’ve been testing fasting and they have constantly been lower than the 106 I started out at when I first tested after I got diagnosed early last week. I know this won’t be my hba1c is low instantly but I’m getting 10k steps in a or as close to as possible. I’m going to the gym 3x a week and not eating after 7! 

I had a home made chicken ceaser salad for lunch about 2pm today/ no croutons but 3 pork scratchings instead chopped up abs no  sauce of course but a bit cheese! &my favourite cucumber soaked in vinegar! And I’ve just come back from a walk sat down to test my blood 2 hours after the meal and it’s read at 5.7 or 39 if not a percent ! I know it’s only one reading but I’m taking it as a positive and feel much more in control than I did when I first posted a week ago!!


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 26, 2022)

Sounds all good to me. Positive steps but make sure the changes you make are sustainable. Don't try to make things too hard on yourself.

Well done. I am sure, if you keep it up, your next HbA1c result will reflect your efforts


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hiya-
I am really enjoying moving more and hitting the 10k steps( something I tried to do anyways before the diagnosis) 
I don’t miss bread or crisps and there’s no way I’m giving up going to the gym because the buzz afterwards is great! I still have a can of Coke Zero a few times a week but it doesn’t feel like I’ve been doing it a week. It just feels second nature now - assuming that’s a good thing. 

I haven’t had crisps or potatoes yet and only once had brown pasta I made open burgers with 5% fat mince with  lettuce as the bun  and mushrooms and spinach as a topping. 

Everyone around me also says that don’t put too much pressure on but I’m coping ok - I feel in control and i want to be strict to help bring my weight down which will hopefully bring the A1c down too.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 27, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just an update- I got a testing  (bought myself) and I’ve been testing fasting and they have constantly been lower than the 106 I started out at when I first tested after I got diagnosed early last week. I know this won’t be my hba1c is low instantly but I’m getting 10k steps in a or as close to as possible. I’m going to the gym 3x a week and not eating after 7!
> 
> I had a home made chicken ceaser salad for lunch about 2pm today/ no croutons but 3 pork scratchings instead chopped up abs no  sauce of course but a bit cheese! &my favourite cucumber soaked in vinegar! And I’ve just come back from a walk sat down to test my blood 2 hours after the meal and it’s read at 5.7 or 39 if not a percent ! I know it’s only one reading but I’m taking it as a positive and feel much more in control than I did when I first posted a week ago!!


How are you converting the 5.7 fingerprick to a 39 hba1c? They aren’t measuring the same thing so you can’t calculate an hba1c from one fingerprick like this.


----------



## Docb (Jan 27, 2022)

@Moon.Star8 - I do not think what you have done is correct.  HbA1c used to be given as a % but is now given in mmol/mol and the converter you have converts one to the other.  So what you were doing was converting an *HbA1c *of 5.7% into a HbA1c in mmol/mol, and not a finger prick reading of 5.7mol/l into an HbA1c. It only looked sensible because the HbA1c as a % is a number similar to what you get from a finger prick test.

All is not lost however.  If you take a lot of finger prick readings at all times of the day and calculate your average reading, then this will give a guide to your likely HbA1c.  Very, very roughly, an average of under 8 will give an HbA1c under 48 and an average of around 6 will give you an HbA1c around 40.  On that basis, your 5.7 reading is a good start.

I have just stopped taking gliclazide because my DN was worried about my blood glucose levels were too low.  My HbA1c had gone down to 36 and my long term average finger prick reading was just under 6.  Since stopping the gliclazide, my average finger prick has climbed to near 7 and I reckon this will give an HbA1c somewhere in the mid 40's in a couple of months time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> I am really enjoying moving more and hitting the 10k steps( something I tried to do anyways before the diagnosis)
> I don’t miss bread or crisps and there’s no way I’m giving up going to the gym because the buzz afterwards is great! I still have a can of Coke Zero a few times a week but it doesn’t feel like I’ve been doing it a week. It just feels second nature now - assuming that’s a good thing.



Great to hear you sounding so upbeat @Moon.Star8 - and a big well done for all the positive changes you have been making. 

That 5.7 after your meal is excellent!

Don’t worry about any confusion about the numbers - it’s almost designed to befuddle a newcomer… mmol/mol… %… mmol/L… and different numbers almost overlapping between spot-checks and much longer-term measures. 

What matters more is how well you are doing, and the positive impact you can already see in your spot-check glucose values.

Keep going!


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 28, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Hiya-
> I am really enjoying moving more and hitting the 10k steps( something I tried to do anyways before the diagnosis)
> I don’t miss bread or crisps and there’s no way I’m giving up going to the gym because the buzz afterwards is great! I still have a can of Coke Zero a few times a week but it doesn’t feel like I’ve been doing it a week. It just feels second nature now - assuming that’s a good thing.
> 
> ...


See you can do it.  A few small changes gives you encouragement to keep going!


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Mar 25, 2022)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted on here and I’m in a whole new mind set - I am on the slow release metformin albeit 1 per day heading up to 2 because I couldn’t stomach the standard release! So a bit switch around with meds but I’ve been out for meals (swapped carbs for salad or veg ) I’ve found alternatives and I’ve made my own bread with flaxseeds etc )

I’ve noticed and learnt some things too like that when I work out at the gym (I got 4x a week) that on the weight training days my BG is higher or if I haven’t drank enough water I get a higher BG.

I am perpelexed as I seem to get higher (7.8 this morning for example) reading on a morning even if I stopped eating at 6 the night before and had under 15g of carbs and walked after??? My BG does drop during the day from that and I normally hover anywhere from 5.8-7.5 usually after meals and before for the rest of the day.

I saw my first ever 4.6 on my BG machines  the other day and thought I must be getting somewhere.
I do test a lot as in avg 50ish tests in a week! But right now I can A ) afford it and B) it’s helping me learn so much!!

My average test for the past 30 days from 186 tests is 7.2 and the past 7 days was an average of 7 out of 50tests.
I am hoping this means I will not be seeing that huge number of 106 or 107 that I saw in my HBA1C back in Jan!!
1st blood test is due on 12th of April keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## Windy (Mar 25, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> I am perpelexed as I seem to get higher (7.8 this morning for example) reading on a morning even if I stopped eating at 6 the night before and had under 15g of carbs and walked after???


Some of the glucose in your body is made by your liver, and some diabetics get "dawn phenomenan"/"foot on the floor" where their BG shoots up when they get out of bed. It's your liver trying to help you, by giving you a burst of energy to power your muscles etc when you get up.
Sounds like you're doing well though, diet and exercise wise. Let us know how your blood test goes, my fingers are crossed for you too! Sarah


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 12, 2022)

Today is my 3 month blood test and I feel nervous , I know I’ve done everything I can to get this number of 107 or 106 down but I’m still so nervous that I wint get the number I want to see. My average BG of the past 30 days is 7.1 and that’s over 200 finger prick tests. 

 fingers crossed for today fingers crossed


----------



## Docb (Apr 12, 2022)

In your position I would not be nervous at all.  By far the best bet is that you will get confirmation that all the work you have done has been worthwhile.


----------



## Windy (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning @Moon.Star8 8, glad to hear that you've been working on getting your HbA1c down, I suspect it will be loads better than before.
Even if it isn't the number you want to see, it's still a work in progress. You had a fairly high starting point at 107, so even with the brakes on, it'll take a will take a while to slow down, it's still progress.
Be kind to yourself if it's not what you wanted, you've still worked hard to get where you are. My fingers are crossed for you too!
Sarah


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning @Windy , you are right- I have worked really hard to get where I am and since diagnosis in 20th jan I’m about 26lb down in weight too hoping that will have an impact.

I’m never the best at being easy on myself so will just have to let it be what it is as I can’t control it anymore than I have tried to these past few months.

Will post again once I know the outcome  
Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## Julieheller (Apr 12, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Hi, thank you ! my result was 106 so very very much diabetic according to my nurse - they took a second test today to make sure and also the other tests i need like kidney,liver etc and they have referred me for the feet and eye check. They have also advised me not to have home BG tester yet because they think it will  make me panic more - im not sure what to do re that.
> 
> I was having what i thought were hormonal issues since sept and had a lot of stress and never had a blood test before but had been referred to gynecology and no blood test was offered so i pushed for one as i thought hormones were off or something that that and then all of a sudden i am diabetic.
> 
> ...


Hi there I understand just how you feel, I was diagnosed two weeks ago and my anxiety went through the roof!!! I’m on metformin now 3 x 500g daily , my blood was 92 at diagnosis 
Your definitely not alone in your feelings hope this helps


----------



## zippyjojo (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi @Moon.Star8 - I've just been reading through this thread. Good luck for today but I think you will be very pleasantly surprised as you have clearly been really working hard on this. Fantastic weight loss too!  I'm quite similar to @Julieheller, diagnosed 3+ weeks ago with an HbA1c of 95. I'm on Metformin 500mg 3 x daily and about to move up to 4.  I'm loving my glucose monitor (weird!). My BG measurements seem very similar to yours but I am definitely having more carbs than you (I use My Fitness Pal and find it really useful for that) - so maybe, when you get your good results, you'll be able to increase your carbs a bit if you feel you want to - but maybe you won't. I think I reduced mine too quickly at the start and my vision went a bit blurry. What I'm learning is that everyone is SO different (as if we needed being told). So - keep up the good work  you can be an inspiration to other recent diagnosees (new word?).


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 12, 2022)

Julieheller said:


> Hi there I understand just how you feel, I was diagnosed two weeks ago and my anxiety went through the roof!!! I’m on metformin now 3 x 500g daily , my blood was 92 at diagnosis
> Your definitely not alone in your feelings hope this helps


Hi @Julieheller  it’s completely normal and I know it’s easy for me to say it gets better but it does even tho I still have days where I cry and think I will never be able to do this or have that again but it’s not true I will get there.

I practically stopped eating for the first 1 and a half and stood in my kitchen thinking it’s all my enemy and then I started to learn and test!!! 
I have just had my 3 month blood test so will see how much it’s come down! Fingers crossed. 

@zippyjojo . too was supposed to get up to 4 metformin but never even got to three partly because it made me really sick and other side effects and then I swapped to slow release and partly because I don’t want to be on them and I wanted to be in control myself as I wasn’t given the option of just diet alone. * not advocating anyone follow me* follow your DN/DR advice


I have been really strict with the carbs I read the packets of everything because I want to get into remission as soon as possible if it’s possible- if that makes sense ha ha ! - I don’t track my carbs via an app I just keep it in my head and try to have less than 20g per meal 

I’ve still had takeaways for family birthdays etc just ordered more veg and changed what I’ve ordered.

I found things like Chocologic high fibre chocolate for days that I really fancied it abs Cheetos puff crisps for days I was really wanting crisps (chips and crisps were my fave treat foods) 

You are so right that we are all different and it’s crazy the types of things that have impact on your BG eg I go to the gym 3/4 times a week sometimes 5 abs the days I do weights my BG is high after the gym and you think hang on I’m doing something for my body why aren’t you doing down.

@Julieheller  looking back to when I 1st got diagnosed the biggest lessons I’ve learnt so far is that it’s not a race (still learning), you can only control so much and don’t be at war with your body - I struggled in the beginning with hating myself because I was diabetic and being ashamed but it’s when you become more at one with it make your peace that you can manage it.


----------



## Windy (Apr 12, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> I really fancied it abs Cheetos puff crisps for days I was really wanting crisps (chips and crisps were my fave treat foods)


I'm not trying to lead you astray with cheesy snacks, but have you tried Cheesies? They're lovely, and just made of crunchy cheese bits, so no carbs. I can recommend only buying a single bag (from Sainsbury's or Holland and Barrett), as I could eat loads of them .


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 12, 2022)

Windy said:


> I'm not trying to lead you astray with cheesy snacks, but have you tried Cheesies? They're lovely, and just made of crunchy cheese bits, so no carbs. I can recommend only buying a single bag (from Sainsbury's or Holland and Barrett), as I could eat loads of them .


Ah I don’t like them @Windy  I had them in the beginning when I first was diagnosed and honestly I think I sickened myself and the smell of them puts me off now ha - I’ve got like 8 bags of the beggars lol


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 13, 2022)

Results are back!! 

107 jan 22
53- April 22 

Rude receptionist at the doctors but there we go!


----------



## Gwynn (Apr 13, 2022)

That is good progress.

Sad about the receptionist. They do have a tough job dealing with very unhappy, frightened people a lot of the time but that IS the job so they really should be better. However, I suspect that they are human and might have been upset over something that might have happened and you may have just happened to be in their line of sight at the wrong time.

Just put it behind you if you can.

Best wishes for your continued success


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 13, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Ah I don’t like them @Windy  I had them in the beginning when I first was diagnosed and honestly I think I sickened myself and the smell of them puts me off now ha - I’ve got like 8 bags of the beggars lol


I bought some recently and although I quite like them I don't like them enough to make them worth the money.


----------



## Windy (Apr 13, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Results are back!!
> 
> 107 jan 22
> 53- April 22
> ...


That's excellent news (apart from the receptionist ). Well done for all your hard work, I hope that your GP/nurse is suitably dazzled by your good work when they see you next.
Sarah


----------



## Loobyloo (Apr 13, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Results are back!!
> 
> 107 jan 22
> 53- April 22
> ...


Well done! The hard work is paying off.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Apr 16, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Results are back!!
> 
> 107 jan 22
> 53- April 22
> ...


Well done. Told u that u could do it. Are u on any medication ? If you don’t mind me asking do you take a fasting blood sugar reading. I am due an hba1c but I’ve noticed my fasting sugars are on the rise.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 16, 2022)

richardmillar11 said:


> Well done. Told u that u could do it. Are u on any medication ? If you don’t mind me asking do you take a fasting blood sugar reading. I am due an hba1c but I’ve noticed my fasting sugars are on the rise.


I am on 2 slow release metformin but refuse the 4 they have told me I should be taking - my nurse said you should take 4 even now your at 53 - I am desperate to be off medication and have requested another blood test for July and will challenge again.

Yes I take fasting before a meal and 2 hours after a meal and sometimes random during the day too and just before bed at night!


----------



## Windy (Apr 17, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> I am on 2 slow release metformin but refuse the 4 they have told me I should be taking - my nurse said you should take 4 even now your at 53 - I am desperate to be off medication and have requested another blood test for July and will challenge again.
> 
> Yes I take fasting before a meal and 2 hours after a meal and sometimes random during the day too and just before bed at night!


I was on 2 500mg metformin from October when my HbA1c was 80, and had a medication review with my GP in March, and he agreed to drop down to one 500mg pill. You may have to wait for the medication review until the GP gives you the nod I'm afraid.
The review was triggered because the prescription was for 6 issues, and I had to book an appointment with him to get it renewed.


----------



## Loobyloo (Apr 17, 2022)

I started at 108mmols and was prescribed 2000mg Metformin. When i dropped to Hba1c 40 3 months later it was reduced to 1000mg then again to 500mg 3 months further on with Hba1c 37. I don't take meds now at 36mmols. Controlled by exercise and carb watching now and testing to keep myself in check.Perhaps because you are still within Diabetic range they are still prescribing the full meds. Different Gps/Nurses have different ideas. I will say i wasn't tolerating Metformin well so perhaps thats also a factor in cutting it.


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Apr 18, 2022)

Loobyloo said:


> I started at 108mmols and was prescribed 2000mg Metformin. When i dropped to Hba1c 40 3 months later it was reduced to 1000mg then again to 500mg 3 months further on with Hba1c 37. I don't take meds now at 36mmols. Controlled by exercise and carb watching now and testing to keep myself in check.Perhaps because you are still within Diabetic range they are still prescribing the full meds. Different Gps/Nurses have different ideas. I will say i wasn't tolerating Metformin well so perhaps thats also a factor in cutting it.


Oh yeah for sure I wouldn’t expect to come off at this point but I need them to know I don’t want to be on it - it was her oh just take the pills that bothered me so much other thing the big D I don’t have anything else no blood pressure etc  my aim is to be pre diabetic or normal if I can by july- similar to you I want to control it via diet etc. i also don’t tolerate it well and even the slow release makes me feel queasy but at least I’m not off to the loo 8times a day like the standard 

@Windy did you have to book a medication review? Metformin is the only thing I’m on and the nurse didn’t even say she would see me again - is that normal / I requested another Hba1c for july


----------



## Windy (Apr 18, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> @Windy did you have to book a medication review? Metformin is the only thing I’m on and the nurse didn’t even say she would see me again - is that normal / I requested another Hba1c for july


Hi, I booked the medication review with the receptionist at the GPs. I only knew to book it as my prescription was running out - it had printed on the bottom of it - "you have 0 issues left, please contact the surgery for a medication review". 
Had a phone appointment with the GP and he discussed putting me on statins and agreed to letting me continue with weight loss and lifestyle changes before we look at statins next time and also halved my metformin when I asked. 

When I saw the nurse for my 3 month diabetes review in February, she said she'd see me in June, so perhaps you could ask in a few months? There's stuff here on the NHS website about reviews which says you should have your HbA1c checked every three months, but I don't know how much that's happening due to the pressures the NHS is under, but it's worth asking them.
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Just wanted to update this incase anyone still read it ha!

I had my follow up blood again yesterday which I requested following my first diabetic bloods which came back at 53 in April 2022 after being diagnosed in Jan 2022 at 107!

Today my bloods came back at 48 and I’ve been asked if I want to become part of my go surgery’s remission programme? Does anyone know what this is?

Also more than anything this is for anyone who is starting out on this journey that was where I started or lower and thinks they can’t do it! My DN told me I had to take 4 pills and I only took 2 all the way through ( not advocating this but simply saying you have a choice)

I eat low carb higher fat and work out 3 x a week or get at least 10k steps in. I’ve also had holidays birthdays and takeaways here and there! Just being careful and swapping and counting every carb!

But it is possible and I’m not done yet but this is a start


----------



## Windy (Jul 12, 2022)

Moon.Star8 said:


> Today my bloods came back at 48 and I’ve been asked if I want to become part of my go surgery’s remission programme? Does anyone know what this is?


Hi Moon.Star8, nice to see you back on the forum again. Well done with your reduced HbA1c, I'm really proud of you!
The remission programme is this - it's a low calorie diet for a couple of months that's meant to get you to lose the small amount of fat in the pancreas and in the liver that's causing T2 diabetes. Your HbA1c is only just into the diabetes range, so whatever you're doing now is good, but it's worth talking to the nurse/GP about the programme to see if you want to do it. If it had been offered to me when I was first diagnosed, I'd have definitely done it, without hesitation.
Best wishes and congratulations on your good work so far, Sarah


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi @Windy 

Thanks for that link! Yeah I’ve said I want to know more about it an have an appt on 29th July to go in and find out more about it  so I am looking forward to finding out more about that as I know i am just on the cusp


----------



## Justmoz (Jul 12, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> They often say that about blood test meters (some think it is down to cost saving). Maybe if you are prone to stress and worry then not knowing might make you feel a bit calmer. Personally I prefer to understand my enemy as much as possible and 'driving blind' is just not an option. Many self fund the meters and test strips and I have yet to come across one person who says that it was not useful/essential (except some doctors and diabetic nurses).
> 
> Not using one is like guessing at the carbohydrate content of a meal whilst not knowing what the meal is. I couldn't do it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what you decide to do. Ahh yes, it is *you* who decide, not the medical profession! Ok you might have to self fund if they disagree or argue the case well.


Hi Gwynn, How did you manage to get your Habc1 down from 140 to 46? I found out today mine is 120 and am keen to reduce asap my DB nurse is putting me on metformin 1 a day first week then 2 a day from week 2. Trying to work out a management plan in order to reverse my T2. Thank you Mo


----------



## Moon.Star8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Justmoz said:


> Hi Gwynn, How did you manage to get your Habc1 down from 140 to 46? I found out today mine is 120 and am keen to reduce asap my DB nurse is putting me on metformin 1 a day first week then 2 a day from week 2. Trying to work out a management plan in order to reverse my T2. Thank you Mo


Hi

If it helps at all - I work out 3 times a week but in the very beginning I just walked and walked. I also count carbs and cut out anything sweet and heavy carb.

It seems tough now but you can do it

My results were
Jan 22-108
April 22- 53
July-48


----------



## beatlesfan (Jul 12, 2022)

Hiya, I'm currently newly diagnosed and can totally empathise with you. The worry, the not knowing what to eat etc. I managed to get a glucose monitor from my GP, which has helped me greatly in knowing what foods are triggering high sugars and not. I think the key is to keep up the exercise, eat little and often and make sure you're eating foods you like that are healthy and don't bump up your blood sugar. But if your sugars get high, try not to panic. Though I'm there too and high sugars are a stress. Sending a big hug xx PS I know lots of friends and family T2 and most are on Metformin.


----------



## Windy (Jul 12, 2022)

Justmoz said:


> Hi Gwynn, How did you manage to get your Habc1 down from 140 to 46? I found out today mine is 120 and am keen to reduce asap my DB nurse is putting me on metformin 1 a day first week then 2 a day from week 2. Trying to work out a management plan in order to reverse my T2. Thank you Mo


Hi Mo, I'm not Gwynn, clearly, but if you want to get his attention, if you put an @ in front of his user name, ie @Justmoz , it'll send him a notification.
I think I'm in diabetes remission now, at least the nurse at my review said so. I lost lots of weight to get there. I read a book by Professor Roy Taylor called Your simple guide to reversing type 2 diabetes (the proceeds go to Diabetes UK), and read up what was on his webpages at Newcastle University and watched a five minute summary on youtube about it too. I didn't follow the shakes and soup diet as it wasn't offered in my area, I did my own version of 800cals/day instead.
Your HbA1c is quite high, so I'd suggest you'd be better to put the brakes on slowly with your diet, as there's a risk that you can damage your nerves and eyes if you drop your blood glucose too quickly, slow and steady is much better as it lets your body adjust to the lower levels of blood glucose and it's not such a shock.
The main thing with Prof Taylor's research is that your liver and pancreas get too much fat in them, and that causes T2 diabetes. The way to fix this is to lose weight. In his research, people who lost 15kg and kept the weight off within 6 years of being diagnosed got remission. So I decided I'd lose 15kg. I've kept going with my diet and am aiming for right in the middle of a healthy BMI for my height, but I'm 30kg down from where I started.
Best wishes in whatever you decide to do to help manage your diabetes, Sarah


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 13, 2022)

Justmoz said:


> Hi Gwynn, How did you manage to get your Habc1 down from 140 to 46? I found out today mine is 120 and am keen to reduce asap my DB nurse is putting me on metformin 1 a day first week then 2 a day from week 2. Trying to work out a management plan in order to reverse my T2. Thank you Mo


Just read your question. I have an HbA1c of 34 at the last check. I am due another check at the end of this month.

How did I do it? 140 to 34?

Firstly, I acknowledged that I needed to know what my enemy was (carbs, body weight, general fitness)

Secondly, I set myself short term and long term goals, like, doing at  least 30 minutes of exercise a day, and dropping my body weight down by 30Kg.

Thirdly, I did a lot of reading on the internet, sifting through all the good info and bad and working out what was good or bad

Fourthly, I looked at several diabetic sites and forums and decided that this one was the most supportive and helpful

Fifthly, I decided I needed to 'somehow' visualise the data of everything I would eat in terms of calories, carbs, protein, fibre, fats, saturated fats, salt, cholesterol, and recently potassium and create a diet that suited me whilst fitting in with whatever diet strategy I chose. I selected to write my own App and to use Microsoft Excel VBA rather than a commercial App purely because I could program it the way I wanted it to be.

Sixthly, I changed my diet to low carb, higher fats, higher fibre (carefully monitored), and was determined to stick to it.

Seventhly, I came off all diabetic meds very early on, just weeks after leaving hospital (following which everything, but especially my BG, came tumbling down towards the normal range)

Eightthly, but only after six months, I started exercising, small amounts at first, building up over time.

Ninethly, I started to actually write the App that would help me manage my diabetes. It turned out to be essential for me and kept me amused and solidly engaged with my diabetes.

Tenthly, I decided to continue to do the blood tests and other health checks every day giving me good data and graphs to demonstrate to the DN and GP any successes or difficulties I might be having. It really has proved useful in discussions with the DN

Eleventhly, I decided to supplement any diet deficiencies with specific vitamins and minerals, checking that everything was in the correct range from my blood serum tests, and correcting the supplements accordingly.

In a nutshell...discover what your enemy is, eat well, exercise well, monitor everything (no guesswork), set achievable, sustainable goals, and really enjoy it. Learn lots, succeed lots.

If I can see something and it is good then that is good news.
If I can see something and it is bad then that is also good news because I can then correct things.

What I can't do is fly blind.

No idea if any of that is any help but I hope so. I have probably missed out something, hmm. It is a big question you asked.

Oh, one last thing. This all worked for me and every single forum member here will have a different strategy. My strategy is not the only successful one. So, pick and select with knowledge and create your own strategy for success.

Good luck.


----------



## Justmoz (Jul 13, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> Just read your question. I have an HbA1c of 34 at the last check. I am due another check at the end of this month.
> 
> How did I do it? 140 to 34?
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for sharing your knowledge you give me hope. Changed my diet completely over the last three weeks (low carb) was feeling so much better till I seen the DB nurse yesterday and checked my BG and BP first thing 15.2 and 171/99 despite being on BP tablets for the last 6 days waiting for my script of metformin to be signed by GP and sent to pharmacy, if only I could conquer my mind and stop worrying. Have you shared your app or is it for personal use only?


----------

